# Quick Question about rails...



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Trying to picture what you are doing, but just so you know a 2x4 is actually 1.5"x3.5". Your two sets 2" angle iron would overlap if you trying to do what I think you are trying to do....I think I explained that right.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah yes, you're right. I almost forgot to put that into the equation.... which means I would need 2 1 3/4 in angle irons... right? Thanks! I was just wondering how well iron angles would slide.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Skateboard? Just fine. Little wax if needed, the more you use it the better it will silde/grind.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

WOOPS! Didn't mean to say skateboard. meant snowboard, sorry.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd get 1/4 inch flat bar and lay it on top. Round the edges a bit with an angle grinder and it'll be good to go. It's cheaper than angle iron and you can get one piece 3-4 inches wide.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm.... would I glue on the flat bar like I would the Angle Steel? Because I can afford a 2 6 ft. Long Angle Steels, only like 40$. Just got to do some work.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Countersink and screw it in. I use flat bar for the sides of my box. Angle irons aren't square through the bend so when you lay them on you have to screw them in from the top anyways. If you screw them in from the sides it'll push the tops up as it tightens.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Why not just get a 2x4" square rail? something like these.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Casual, I definitely would, but the issue is my lack of a welder, I don't know how else to put legs on those things. Welders are really expensive too...


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Countersink and screw it in. I use flat bar for the sides of my box. Angle irons aren't square through the bend so when you lay them on you have to screw them in from the top anyways. If you screw them in from the sides it'll push the tops up as it tightens.


So I can counter sink a flat bar? I didn't know how easy it would be to screw through metal like that. I see what you mean, I'll definitely try that.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

What I need is a 3 in. wide, 1/4th in. thick one of these: Crown Bolt 2 in. x 36 in. Plain Steel C-Channel Bar with 1/8 in. Thick-32070 at The Home Depot


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

How would trex work on the top of a rail? Anyone have experience?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Countersink with a drill bit and the screw will be flush if you do it right, just google how to countersink metal and I'm sure you will find something, super easy. 

I thinkk trex would get chewed up pretty bad. 

See if you can find 3/16" HDPE from a local plastics supplier. Might be cheaper than steel, definitely easier to work with and will slide better. Not sure about the corners of the rail though.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, countersinking metal is super easy. I have my screws sitting a 1/16 of an inch below the surface. No hang ups at all. 

I'd recommend skipping the HDPE and getting UHMW Poly instead. HDPE gets really dry and slow. UHMW is a little more expensive but it's slick and durable. Mine's 1/4" thick. You'll have to round the edges and make sure your edges are completely detuned and rounded over because you'll def catch if they're square.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Another problem is that I can't find any flat metal strips that are wider than 2 in. If I use the angle Irons, all I want to know is whether they would slide or if I would catch. If not I think they are the best option for a 3 in. wide


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Casual said:


> Countersink with a drill bit and the screw will be flush if you do it right, just google how to countersink metal and I'm sure you will find something, super easy.
> 
> I thinkk trex would get chewed up pretty bad.
> 
> See if you can find 3/16" HDPE from a local plastics supplier. Might be cheaper than steel, definitely easier to work with and will slide better. Not sure about the corners of the rail though.


I'm buying a ton of HDPE, so I might have some left over for a flat rail. Not sure how I feel, It would kind of just be like sliding a small box, right? Also, I've seen a lot of people use PVC Pipes as the topping, how would 3 PVC pipes side by side work on a rail?


----------

